# Side-by-Side on iPad?



## mvs0711 (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi!  I'm new here - thank you for such a great forum.  I'm a relative beginner, but have put together a workflow that uses both LR Classic and Cloudy.  It works well, but it ties me to my desktop more than I'd like, because I don't think (?) the iPad does side-by-side review (like Compare or Survey).  Is it also true that you can only add keywords to one photo at a time?    If so, it feels like the iPad isn't really the right place for culling, rating, and keywording (at least not for the way my brain works).  I'd be curious how people here include the iPad into their Cloudy or Cloudy-Classic workflow...

If I buy a macbook, would that solve my problem?  lol, expensive problem...

Thank you!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi and welcome!

So, no, you don't have Compare or Survey mode on the cloud version (iPad). On the iPad you can enter keywords to one photo then copy to others. However, keywords on cloud don't sync to Classic.

Culling, rating and quick edits it works well for (in the Classic-based workflow you're describing)


----------



## mvs0711 (Nov 1, 2019)

Thank you Paul!  Does the Macbook version of Cloudy do Compare, Survey and/or keywording multiple photos at a time?  

I'm curious - do you use the iPad version at all?  Thanks!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 1, 2019)

No. The cloud version doesn't have that functionality, it's Classic features you describe.

Do I use iPad? Yes indeed. I've always used the iPad as a backup device when on holiday (as well as guarding my SD cards!) and I do run through and do basic culling and some processing. But at this point I find beyond that the desktop much faster to work with. That's only my personal experience, being a Classic user. Others have jumped to the Cloud workflow and found other ways to do things. I do a lot of client work and that has to be Classic-based, both for the functionality and jumping in and out of Photoshop.


----------



## mvs0711 (Nov 1, 2019)

Oh bummer!  I find it so difficult to cull without being able to see similar images next to one another.  I'm definitely faster on the desktop as well, but thought that was just b/c I hadn't put the time in to learn the Cloud versions properly.   

Sorry if this is such a newbie question, but how do you use the iPad for backup?  Do you import photos from your SD card to your iPad somehow?  I only import photos from my SD card to my desktop...

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 1, 2019)

I only use the iPad as backup when I'm away. I use an SD card to Lightning cable (I know the latest iPads can do it in different ways too) and update to the camera roll each night. Then import into LR. This way I have a copy of the images and they also then sync to a collection through the cloud to my Classic desktop at home. It's a travel workflow that just works for me (unless I take my MBP, but unless I have other work to do there's little point)


----------



## mvs0711 (Nov 1, 2019)

Ooh that sounds interesting.  So in that case, does the iPad 1) keep a full size file on the iPad (through Photos), 2) send a full size file to the cloud, and then 3) the cloud sends a full size file down to your Classic desktop?  That seems like a pretty sweet travel setup.  I'm guessing you somehow clear off the iPad afterward, b/c I vaguely remember reading that the iPad makes you import the photos to your camera roll first...?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 1, 2019)

mvs0711 said:


> I'm guessing you somehow clear off the iPad afterward, b/c I vaguely remember reading that the iPad makes you import the photos to your camera roll first...?


With the latest iPadOS you can copy the image files to the files area on the iPadPro and bypass the Photos app and camera roll.   Hopefully Apple or Adobe will update soon, so that Lightroom can import directly from the camera card.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 1, 2019)

mvs0711 said:


> Ooh that sounds interesting.  So in that case, does the iPad 1) keep a full size file on the iPad (through Photos), 2) send a full size file to the cloud, and then 3) the cloud sends a full size file down to your Classic desktop?  That seems like a pretty sweet travel setup.  I'm guessing you somehow clear off the iPad afterward, b/c I vaguely remember reading that the iPad makes you import the photos to your camera roll first...?


1) keep a full size file on the iPad - yes
2) send a full size file to the cloud - yes
3) the cloud sends a full size file down to your Classic desktop - yes

You need to be mindful of internet speed / data costs when away, but can always just let it sync when you have free wifi or back at home. I usually just leave it syncing overnight when I'm away, then back home they're all in Classic already (originals complete with any work I did on them)


----------



## mvs0711 (Nov 1, 2019)

AWESOME!  Thank you Paul and Cletus!  You just saved me hours of internet searching and confusion.  Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 2, 2019)

mvs0711 said:


> AWESOME!  Thank you Paul and Cletus!  You just saved me hours of internet searching and confusion.  Have a great weekend!!


There's no need to google any of this, it's all documented in your two Lightroom books, there's a dedicated section in the Classic book about syncing with the cloud, and the Cloud book will have all the details about how the cloud apps work.


----------

